# In #menaretrash News:  Runner (43) Slaps Reporters (23) Booty On Live Tv



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 11, 2019)

He was identified by social media.  The report is filing sexual harassment charges against his stank   

BTW - 43 year old Tommy Calloway is a teen youth minister at his church and boy scout leader.


----------



## Nay (Dec 11, 2019)

That's so not cool. 

A long time ago when I was around 18, I was riding a 10-speed on a main street minding my business.  Out of nowhere some passenger in a car slapped me on the butt.  Scared the hell out of me.  I look forward and see a car full of guys driving away laughing.  I literally thought I'd been hit by a car or something.  Men are such losers.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 11, 2019)

I was all into this yesterday. His statement/apolo-lie really pissed me off... I want him ruined to be quite honest.


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 11, 2019)

Tom has a wife and two daughters....   

How much y'all wanna bet Tom is living in the 7th level of hell right about... Now.


----------



## LdyKamz (Dec 11, 2019)

In his apology he talking about he slapped her back  He very clearly aimed for her behind with the facial expression and all to make sure it landed. It's very deliberate and that lie is also offensive. The reporter pressed charges on him and his lawyer said he doesn't expect charges because his client "didn't act with criminal intentions". That right there is the problem. What exactly were the intentions then? Women's bodies do not belong to you! Helping yourself to them anytime anywhere is against the law!


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 12, 2019)

^^^^ Especially since she described it as a combined slap/grab #youtriedit


----------



## nyeredzi (Dec 12, 2019)

Ugh, that makes me so mad. And think of the 'men are entitled to women's bodies' messages he passes on to the kids he works with. Gross


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 12, 2019)

He’s a youth minister and a Boy Scout leader so I’m not surprised


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 12, 2019)

When I saw the clip I was pissed! The nerve of him! I am glad she’s pressing charges and been identified


----------



## Kanky (Dec 12, 2019)

This is assault and he should be arrested. Glad that he’s being publicly shamed.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 12, 2019)

He said he was trying to wave to the camera but that’s the lowest wave I’ve ever seen


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 12, 2019)

That is absolutely disgusting. He knew darn well what he was doing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 12, 2019)

I saw his interview and non apology and I bet he voted for Trump.   Talking about if he would have saw her face he would have apologized. Keep your damn hands to yourself!

While this is white on white crime, it's terrifying to see how emboldened whites are becoming even with each other.   Now I get that dude thought that hat and sunglasses were going to keep him anonymous but still, he had to know that video has a pause button and he was wearing a number.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 14, 2019)

*A runner who smacked a reporter's backside on air now faces charges*
By Madeline Holcombe, CNN



Updated 6:15 AM ET, Sat December 14, 2019

*



*


*[paste:font size="4"]CNN affiliate WSAV.*

*Thomas Callaway turned himself in at the Chatham County Sheriff's Office on Friday and was released on a $1,300 bond, according to a report by WSAV.*
*Callaway is accused of hitting Savannah reporter Alex Bozarjian on her backside as she was reporting at the Enmarket Savannah Bridge Run and he was running in the event. The incident was caught on camera, and Bozarjian's reporting was momentarily interrupted by her stunned reaction. *

*Bozarjian filed a sexual battery complaint with the Savannah Police Department. The report says she "described the smack as a 'smack and grab,' advising that he also grabbed her buttocks in the same motion. She stated she felt a sharp sting after the smack and advised that it caused her to pause during the broadcast."*


*Bozarjian's attorney, Gloria Allred, provided a brief statement to WSAV Friday saying, "Alex is looking forward to justice in this case." *

*"To the man who smacked my butt on live TV this morning: You violated, objectified, and embarrassed me," Bozarjian said on Twitter. "No woman should EVER have to put up with this at work or anywhere!! Do better."*

*CNN has reached out to the County Sheriff's Department and attorneys for Bozarjian and Callaway for comment on the charges.*

*During an interview with WSAV on Tuesday, Callaway apologized to Bozarjian saying, "Alex, I am sorry. I did not mean to do this. I think you're a great, great asset to this community and to the local media and to the national media. You're very talented. You're an amazing woman from what I've gathered, and I apologize."*

*Callaway has been banned from registering for all Savannah Sports Council owned races, according to council director Rob Wells.*

*The station said in a statement that it is supporting Bozarjian and prioritizes the safety of its employees.*


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 14, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I saw his interview and non apology and I bet he voted for Trump.   Talking about if he would have saw her face he would have apologized. Keep your damn hands to yourself!
> 
> While this is white on white crime, it's terrifying to see how emboldened whites are becoming even with each other.   Now I get that dude thought that hat and sunglasses were going to keep him anonymous but still, he had to know that video has a pause button and he was wearing a number.


He’s from Statesboro so I’m 100% sure he voted for Trump.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 16, 2019)

I'm so glad she's not letting this junk slide and isn't talking about I'm sure he's a good person who had a moment of *insert bs logic here*


----------



## NijaG (Dec 17, 2019)

I’m glad she’s pressing charges and he’s being called out.

You could tell her whole mood changed after that happened.

We are trying to teach children and teens about inappropriate touch and proper boundaries, then you have grown adults who chose to cross those lines.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 10, 2021)

Youth Minister Who Slapped Local News Reporter’s Butt on Live TV Pleads Guilty to a Crime​MATT NAHAMSep 2nd, 2020, 4:39 pm
A 44-year-old husband and father from Georgia, who quickly became an object of national scorn after slapping a female reporter’s butt on live television in Dec. 2019, has pleaded guilty to committing a crime that day. *Thomas “Tommy” Callaway*, previously identified as a church youth minister and Boy Scout leader, admitted on Tuesday that he committed the misdemeanor offense of sexual battery against WSAV-TV’s *Alex Bozarjian*.
Bozarjian was covering a 10K run in Savannah when one of the runners, identified in short order as Callaway, illicitly touched her. The incident was caught on camera and social media sleuths, with the help of the suspect’s clearly visible race number, easily found out who he was.
Bozarjian responded with a tweet. The tweet, which also shared a video of the incident, has since been liked more than 700,000 times.


> To the man who smacked my butt on live TV this morning: You violated, objectified, and embarrassed me. No woman should EVER have to put up with this at work or anywhere!! Do better. https://t.co/PRLXkBY5hn
> — Alex Bozarjian (@wsavalexb) December 7, 2019



“To the man who smacked my butt on live TV this morning: You violated, objectified, and embarrassed me. No woman should EVER have to put up with this at work or anywhere!! Do better,” the reporter said. Bozarjian filed a police report.
Remarkably, Callaway attempted to explain his behavior in an interview.

“I was caught up in the moment,” he said. “I was getting ready to bring my hands up and wave to the camera and to the audience, and there was a misjudge in character and decision-making. I touched her back. I did not know exactly where I touched her.”
Callaway was arrested and charged days after the Dec. 2019 incident.

Fast forward to Tuesday, September 1, 2020. Callaway pleaded guilty to misdemeanor sexual battery. He was sentenced to one year of probation and fined $1,000. He will also have to log 200 hours of community service. “All I really hope is that, going forward in the future, he will do better,” Bozarjian said in response to the guilty plea. Bozarjian also tweeted her reaction to the guilty plea earlier on Wednesday


> “After nine months I finally got some closure. I’d say this is where accountability meets forgiveness. Thank you to all of you who’ve supported me through this,” she said. “Your body, your rules. We’re doing better in 2020.”


----------



## brg240 (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm glad that he faced some consequences.


----------

